# firearm appraisal



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm looking for a firearm appraiser in the Cle / Akron area. Does anyone know one or have dealt with one they like? I inherited a 300 Savage Model 1899. It was the father in-laws Pa. deer gun. It's old and used but nice shape and shot very well I'm told. Not being a rifle guy I have no use for it and could use the cash for a shotgun rebuild by another member here. I was thinking about taking it down to Dick's Gun Room in Cuyahoga Falls to start.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If you have Dick's Gun Room appraise it, then do not sell it to them. they have low balled me on buying guns I was selling and jacked me up when I was buying guns from them. I understand they are in the business to make money, but truth is important to me.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with Huntinbill, but you can expect that from just about any gun room and no one is worse than Gander Mountain, don't go there for gun values. The guys at Dicks will at least give you a good start point from a value perspective, you should tell them you just want to know its value for insurance purposes. 
Model 99 Savage is one of my very favorites, what caliber is yours? If you decide to sell it please post it up here or send me a PM. Good luck.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info Hb, that's what I look for also, honesty. I almost bought a 20 s x s off him a few years back, pretty good deal but I just could'nt quite justify it at the time. Thanks for the tip PapawSmith. I have looked at these on several sites and they're all over the board so I don't have a clue. I'm just looking to get a fair price. The serial # on the Savage web site says 1924 mfg. date, if I'm reading it right. I'll pm you if you're interested when I get an appraisal or maybe you may have some idea of it's worth. Savage 300 with about 30 rounds of ammo.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

RR Pirate said:


> I'm looking for a firearm appraiser in the Cle / Akron area. Does anyone know one or have dealt with one they like? I inherited a 300 Savage Model 1899. It was the father in-laws Pa. deer gun. It's old and used but nice shape and shot very well I'm told. Not being a rifle guy I have no use for it and could use the cash for a shotgun rebuild by another member here. I was thinking about taking it down to Dick's Gun Room in Cuyahoga Falls to start.


There are currently two listed on Gun Broker. One is listed for $401.00 the other listed at $599.00 
That should give you a ball park figure.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks BigV, thats one of the sites I was looking at. Been researching this thru the Savage site. Barrel length, stock shape, forearm shape and front site gives me the model code, that was wiped out from drilling for scope mounts. The more I find out, I wish I knew how long the father In-law had this gun. He died way too early at 49 from cancer, several years before I married his daughter. Unfortunatly, neither Katie nor her Mother know much about his shootin' irons which were passed down to me. It's fun doing the research though.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the 2012 Standard Catalog of Firearms. It shows 9 different variants of the 1899. They bring good money, but model and condition is everything. If you send us an exact model ID I can give you the values listed. Do you have a pic? The original model was built between 1895 and 1899 in .303 Savage and may not have a model #. Other later models go from model A thru H and vary wildly in price. I looked a little closer and the only model found in .300 is the Model A with 26" barrel. Built 1899 thru 1927. Very good condition, $1000.00. Good,$600.00. Fair,$250.00. Poor $100.00. Because of condition factor, an honest appraisal is a good idea. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Huntinbull said:


> If you have Dick's Gun Room appraise it, then do not sell it to them. they have low balled me on buying guns I was selling and jacked me up when I was buying guns from them. I understand they are in the business to make money, but truth is important to me.


This is unfortunate but true. I have had similar experiences. But I have also bought a few guns from them that were fair priced.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I have the 2012 Standard Catalog of Firearms. It shows 9 different variants of the 1899. They bring good money, but model and condition is everything. If you send us an exact model ID I can give you the values listed. Do you have a pic? The original model was built between 1895 and 1899 in .303 Savage and may not have a model #. Other later models go from model A thru H and vary wildly in price. I looked a little closer and the only model found in .300 is the Model A with 26" barrel. Built 1899 thru 1927. Very good condition, $1000.00. Good,$600.00. Fair,$250.00. Poor $100.00. Because of condition factor, an honest appraisal is a good idea. Hope this was helpful.



7th, thanks for researching. From what I gather it might be a "G" model. 24" barrel, pistol grip stock, schnabel forearm and an integral front site. The model letter was wiped out by the scope mount drilling. Here's some pics and thanks again.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

RR Pirate said:


> 7th, thanks for researching. From what I gather it might be a "G" model. 24" barrel, pistol grip stock, schnabel forearm and an integral front site. The model letter was wiped out by the scope mount drilling. Here's some pics and thanks again.


Book doesn't show a G model 1899, but it does show a model 99G in .300 Savage with 24" barrel. They look very similar to the M1899. It is a takedown model. The M99G was built between 1922 to 1941 with serial #238,000 to 407,000. Could you possibly have a M99G Takedown? M99G values show VG condition,$1400.00. Good,$800.00. Fair,$300.00. Poor,$100.00. Just because the book doesn't show it doesn't mean the 1899G doesn't exist. I did an internet search, but couldn't find it.


----------

